# Game Sprocket



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2000)

Bonjours,

Savez-vous où peut-on trouver les Game Sprocket  pour Mac OS X ??? Je voudrais faire tourner 4x4 Evolution sur mon OS X.

@+

Manu


----------



## JackSim (23 Septembre 2000)

Il y a déjà eu une discussion à ce propos : http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum4/HTML/000015.html 

Depuis, je ne sais pas si la situation a évolué et comment...

------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2000)

Apple ne va pas développer de Game Sprocket pour MacOS X,... Voir l'interview des gas de French Touch,...

Laissant ainsi la plus grande des libertés à tous les développeurs,...

Hum,...

------------------
++

Florent


----------

